# DIY Router table



## j_ls (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm considering making my own router table out of an old hardwood desk top that I,ve had setting around, and then buy'in a stand for it. I also have a practically new workbench 24x48 that I'm also thinking about converting to a router table,since it already has the base attached. Am I putting the cart ahead of the horse with this project, since I don't even have a router yet?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

I would say so, it's best to have a router 1st..they come in many sizes and HP.
It would be like buying a box of nails and saying, ok ,now what.

========



j_ls said:


> I'm considering making my own router table out of an old hardwood desk top that I,ve had setting around, and then buy'in a stand for it. I also have a practically new workbench 24x48 that I'm also thinking about converting to a router table,since it already has the base attached. Am I putting the cart ahead of the horse with this project, since I don't even have a router yet?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

As Bob is suggesting, Jerry, you'll probably want to decide on a router first, then a plate or lift appropriate for that router. But, thinking that you could use something you already have for the table itself is fine. Just don't start modifying them until you know what you need to modify for.


----------



## j_ls (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advise. Sometimes my thinking gets a little too far forward. After I posted, I guess I really knew better. Thanks again.

j_ls


----------

